# Eating ****!!!!



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> I soaked this sucka in beer and seasonings for about 4 days. And it kinda taste like steak!  and before I put it on the smoker I poured a thing of BBQ sauce on it. I'll be eating good for a little while now. well maybe tomorrow


OH EM GEE... it sounds so good... but I think I would pass...

*
**
***
****
*****
****
***
**
*
*BECAUSE ITS STILL A NASTY LITTLE ****!*


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I wanna try crow you had it Blake? What's so wrong wiff some ****? As long as you clean it well and all it wouldn't be carrieng diseases or anysting.... Ben Change!!! Obama brought America it! Why can't you?!!!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ain't tried crow yet.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

obama is the worst thing to happen since McDonalds.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Yep. Fast food is bad for you. Even tho I eat it all the time. surprised I don't way 300 lbs


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> obama is the worst thing to happen since McDonalds.


x2 haha


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

yuck **** is disgusting


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

My uncle sells **** carcasses to the ****** for $1 a carcass. And of course he sells the hide.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

$$$ said:


> yuck **** is disgusting


 only of you forget to take the kernels outz


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey no fat jokes!  ODK1 My dad used to do that when he killed a bunch of junk ducks they would eat the WHOLE thing no thing was wasted! Fast Food is getting old really.. Now Taco Bell is a different story


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

I've eaten bbq **** a few times and it aint too bad.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont eat fast food at all. I like my body haha..


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

:lol: that just sounds wrong Ben!!!


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

[QUOTEthat just sounds wrong Ben][/QUOTE]
X2 lol


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

arhoythunter said:


> :lol: that just sounds wrong Ben!!!


:lol:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lawl... that was the point :wink:


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I feel sorry for Bens parents!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

it least I dont have nasty mcdonalds farts! hahaha


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I dont get these^^ I get the runs ukey: TMI !


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

cant be worse than **** fart


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I wanna go and warm some up but Im to lazy...


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

arhoythunter said:


> I wanna go and warm some up but Im to lazy...


i've bbq'd one and man they are good ppl just think it's nasty but its not


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Kinda like Ben???


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Kinda like Ben???


no comment..


----------

